# How long will hollandaise sauce keep?



## stevebell (Aug 1, 2011)

I am going to be cooking for a friends dirty thirty birthday party and want to make a breakfast fatty with hollandaise sause  and would like to make it ahead of time.  Party is Friday night arrive at condo Saturday dinner would like to do a breakfest fatty or two for folks.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2011)

I have never had any luck with making the sauce any longer than an hour ahead of time. I went to the CIA in San Francisco and had an experience with the chef telling me to make it 2 hours in advance and I told her it would break if I did that and she told me to do it anyway. Guess what - it broke waiting to be served.  Make the sauce fresh and you will have a winner


----------



## stevebell (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Scar.  Maybe I will smoke the fatties thursday after work and just reheat them sSaturday morning and make the eggs and Hollandaise sauce.  My WSM is good and I dont''have to watch it too much but think I will be maxxed out on space with a pork butt and packer brisket for the dinner.  Will have to mock it all up when I pick up the rest of the meat Thursday night.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## eman (Aug 2, 2011)

Have to agree w/ scar . hollandaise should be made as close as possible to serving time.

 If you want it for a fatty just make the fatty sans sauce, then whip up the sauce and serve over slices of the fatty.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 2, 2011)

It doesn't refrigerate well, At all. A thermos might buy you a couple hours, but if you're talking the day before or longer, you're going to have to make some concessions. Since this is a post party breakfast, you're likely not going to feel like making hollandaise. If you're of a mind to cheat a little, Knorr makes a really decent Hollandaise in an envelope. It's not fresh, but hey, no one's gonna know, or likely care. The fatty is the star of the show anyway.


----------

